# Stihl String trimmer



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

My neighbor just brought me a Stihl FS80AV string trimmer that hasen't been used in several years. The fuel lines are hard and need to be replaced. One comes off the carb to the primmer bulb (which is rock hard) then into the tank connected to the filter. The other line comes from the carb to ?? it is just hanging there. I thought it was a return line, but there are no other openings to the fuel tank. Thought maybe an impulse line. but I cannot find any place it should hook to. The line is about 4 inches long. I cannot find a name on the carb, but it is a variable venturi carb. If anyone has any info on the carb i will probly need a kit for it also.

Thanks in advance for any help given.

My local Stihl dealer is of no help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's just supposed to hang there. It comes from the tickler valve on the carburetor and when you press the primer bulb your suppose to hold the tickler valve open until fuel flows out of the hose. Back in the day when these units were manufactured, someone had a patent on the return hose into the tank so some companies just let the fuel out. This unit I believe has a Mitsubishi engine on it, was not actually manufactured by Stihl.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year. Is the tickler valve something you manualy holdopen? or something that works within the carb?

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's just a little button on the bottom of the metering diaphragm cover or it could also be a little lever depending on the age.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

That what that button is for. Thanks 30 year.


----------

